# How Caustic Is DuraFoam?



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

DuraFoam is a foaming TFR, but just how caustic is it?

I have been advised to be VERY CAREFUL with this product as it can cause "Fish Scales" on chrome trim.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Not what I want to hear


----------



## PhatPhil (Feb 1, 2007)

Any TFR I have tried so far has marked chrome trim/badges slightly.

Just use snow foam has a pre wash now.


----------



## squeal (Mar 3, 2006)

hazsafe seems ok on chrome.im guessing thats all durafoam is with cling and foam agents?


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Not used Durafoam yet - was intending to get some for next year.

Use Hazsafe atm and it's not stained anything yet!


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Alan from Samples R Us has used it in a test in the Studio section on a car with only one coat of LSP on (can't remember what that was) and it last 9 washes before it was stripped away, dunno if they helps?


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

Mother-Goose said:


> Alan from Samples R Us has used it in a test in the Studio section on a car with only one coat of LSP on (can't remember what that was) and it last 9 washes before it was stripped away, dunno if they helps?


I am definately not a chemist. However, normally I'd expect something that can clean on its own would be caustic. But the tests that Alan performed showed two things:

1. A single layer of wax, which will be very thin, was not completely compromised after 9 applications.
2. After dwelling, the majority of the dirt appears to only have been softened by the Dura Foam - a p/w appears to be needed to actually remove the dirt from the paintwork.

These are hinting to me that Dura Foam, certainly in its diluted form, is safe for use on all exterior surfaces of a vehicle. However, clarification from Autosmart, rather than empirical assumption, would be very useful.

Has anyone contacted Autosmart directly over this?


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Good point Phisp!

And well pointed out, it does loosen and soften the dirt which can then be easily removed by PW, it doesn't remove the dirt itself.


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

Hi there

There’s an awful lot to go at here so I will try and answer all the various threads and questions. 

1. Caustic
A word that can strike fear with any one who loves their vehicle and with so many myths surrounding it! 99% of TFRs contain some caustic, what is important is how much, what type and how it is used. 

From our testing we have concluded that most alkaline TFRs and foaming products have the potential to damage trim. However, in our experience, the majority of trim damage is caused by misuse of a product, especially allowing it to dry on, applying to a hot vehicle or using at too strong a dilution (very common). It is not the caustic level in the tub that is important, it is the dilution that is hitting the car that makes the difference. So for example, a product with 0.5% caustic that is applied neat is worse than a product with 2% caustic that is used at 100:1. This is why we put such a lot of emphasis on dilution control. Incidentally, foaming products on does help to limit the risk of damage, as there is less chance of it drying on to the vehicle. 

Incidentally, non caustic is a term used by sales people not chemists! Non caustic doesn’t mean that it is caustic free, it simply means that if you come into contact with the neat product it will not burn things or destroy living tissue. 


2. Our range
First thing to say is our range of shampoos and TFRs is huge. We supply all ends of the professional vehicle cleaning market, from the performance motor cycle dealer or prestige car dealer, who wants a very gentle product, through to the plant hire company that needs to clean away grease and oils from his vehicles. The franchisees are all experts in the range. If you talk to them about what you want to do and what you need to clean then they will be able to help you. 

The most neutral products are the shampoos. These are not TFRs and you will need to apply manual friction (ie a brush!!!) to clean with them. Duet, Autowash and Brushwash all fit into this category. 

Next up is Envirowash. This has a pH in use of between 9 and 10 and we recommend it for single pack paintwork. 

Then there is Hazsafe. This is pretty unique as it performs like a TFR but contains special inhibitors to prevent damage to trim. It has been designed for use on motorbikes, prestige vehicles and anything with a lot of brightwork. It will not mark aluminium trim or polished alloy – BUT FOLLOW THE USER INSTRUCTIONS!. It’s not simply the level of active ingredients that give it this performance, it is the type of materials that is critical. Franchisees know a great demo to see if the same can be said for other “safe” TFRs – ask yours to show you! Whilst Hazsafe is not designed as a foam, it can be used through foam equipment to create a foam effect. Again, your Autosmart rep will have details. He can also provide a foam booster if you already have foaming equipment. This is a popular option with automotive customers, providing you do not want a product to stick around for 10 mins or more on the vehicle. This would always be our recommended option if you are concerned about trims etc. 


Moving on up the range, Truckwash 39, Active XL, Actimousse plus, Highfoam and Durafoam are all similar levels of caustic (all classed as irritant), but contain different active ingredients to give them different performance benefits. They all carry the same warning in terms of use on brightwork and single pack paint. 

Durafoam has 2 main application areas. Some car washes use a high cling product as they prep a line of cars with the foam product at once and need the chemical to cling on before they wash off. Some hauliers like to be able to foam the whole of a curtain sider and then take it all off in one go. James is correct that it is non caustic in use (same can be said for many TFRs) but this doesn’t mean that it is Trimsafe – as I said the type of active ingredient is key if this is the main attribute required. 


3. Franchisee Training notes
Jamesmut – well spotted!!!! The error is on the training notes Not the product. The irritant label is correct. We are reissuing franchisee training notes this week. In our defence these are intended for franchisees only and labelling was covered in our product launch meeting!!!! 


So my summary, be careful how you apply any TFR. Don’t use it too strong and don’t let it dry on. Hazsafe is our recommended TFR for cars with lots of brightwork. You can still get a good foam – ask your franchisee to show you how. Got single stage paint? Stick to Envirowash or one of the shampoos – again you can get decent foam effects with something like Brushwash and a baffle foam lance. 

Any doubts? Talk through with your franchisee – he can always help. 

hope this helps 
Sorry it's so long!
Sue 
Autosmart Marketing


----------



## MrLOL (Feb 23, 2007)

thanks for the advice Sue

Just to confirm, for those us with metallic point and the odd bit of chrome (say an exhaust trim), providing we follow dilution instructions durafoam should be just fine ?


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

Sue says "but this doesn’t mean that it is Trimsafe " in the reply.

I think the key words here are TFR and Truck.

Yes I know allan did was the vehicle 9 times, but that dosnt mean it wont cause "fish scale" does it?

(I did contact AS in the AS section and she gave the same reply)

She has answered me very well and I am happy with her reply.


----------



## _daveR (Jun 3, 2008)

Ok, you guys understand this a lot better than I do... 

In short, am I OK to use the Durafoam on my car diluted at the recommended mix? Is there even the slightest risk of damage? If there is then I'll just stick to PH neutral stuff I think.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

_daveR said:


> Ok, you guys understand this a lot better than I do...
> 
> In short, am I OK to use the Durafoam on my car diluted at the recommended mix? Is there even the slightest risk of damage? If there is then I'll just stick to PH neutral stuff I think.


The recommended mix should be safe


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

can you post more info on the foam booster please?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I'm out 

not risking it on the chrome and metal roof rails on the Audi....


----------



## _daveR (Jun 3, 2008)

RosswithaOCD said:


> The recommended mix should be safe


"Should" is too much risk for me though Ross.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Yes i ordered a sample of it but iam getting more uneasy with using it and I havent even got it yet


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

all this talk is make me unsure too as once washed off i dont want to be greeted with a state. Understand dilution rates but wont diluting it make it virtually the same as the other foams?


----------



## _daveR (Jun 3, 2008)

RosswithaOCD said:


> Yes i ordered a sample of it but iam getting more uneasy with using it and I havent even got it yet


Me too. Not sure if I'm going to use it now. Will see what feedback it gets but until then it is staying on the shelf.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

Read her post again please.

She says its a TFR and "doesn’t mean that it is Trimsafe"

I am not bashing this product at all, I just wanted information which Sue has supplied.

Reading that information she rightly says to use it at the correct ratio and not to leave it to dry (like ALL TFR's), she also says to use Hazsafe if your car (or the cars you work on) have high level of chrome trim.


----------



## _daveR (Jun 3, 2008)

Matt, I'm confused on the terms here is Durafoam a TFR or a regular foam/pre-cleaner type product?


----------



## citizenal (Nov 5, 2008)

Sorry for the silly question.

What is TFR?


----------



## Versoman (Jan 6, 2006)

^^traffic film remover:thumb:


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> I'm out
> 
> not risking it on the chrome and metal roof rails on the Audi....


We agree! we would suggest you stick to Hazsafe or similar. We supply that into plenty of Audi dealerships without any problems. I drive an Audi as well and wash it here with Hazsafe as well.

sue J
autosmart marketing


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

_daveR said:


> Matt, I'm confused on the terms here is Durafoam a TFR or a regular foam/pre-cleaner type product?


I'm not sure what you define as a regular foam product as in trade terms there are so many different options, depending on the customer specific requirements.

Most trade foaming products are TFR (alkaline) based formulations that have been developed to optimise foam levels. For Autosmart, Durafoam fits into this category as does Actimousse. TFR based foaming products are used in applications where the customer does not want to have to brush the vehicle.

There are also some Brushwash type products, which are closer to shampoos and pH neutral. As these are much gentler they do not have the same ability to remove traffic film etc and so you need to apply a mechanical action (elbow grease usually!!!!!) to clean the vehicle.

The product Safety Data Sheet can help you get an idea of whether a product is a TFR or shampoo base. If it has a pH below around 10 then it is more of a shampoo, which is gentle but will need brushing.

Hope this helps

sue
autosmart marketing


----------



## _daveR (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks Sue. 

I feel a little foolish for ordering a sample from Alan now without doing enough research first. Also perhaps Alan could have included this sort of information in the post offering the samples.


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

_daveR said:


> Thanks Sue.
> 
> I feel a little foolish for ordering a sample from Alan now without doing enough research first. *Also perhaps Alan could have included this sort of information in the post offering the samples*.


I don't think Alan can be criticised for you purchasing a sample and then deciding you don't wish to use it.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Me neither a simple email to Autosmart for the MSDS sheet would help your questions.


----------



## _daveR (Jun 3, 2008)

Glasgow_Gio said:


> I don't think Alan can be criticised for you purchasing a sample and then deciding you don't wish to use it.


Who's criticising? It was just a thought/suggestion. Read the preceding sentence where I state that I should have done more research first 

It's hardly the end of the world so lets not get funny about things.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

Many thanks for all the replys Sue.


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

Phisp said:


> Many thanks for all the replys Sue.


that's what we're here for! Don't make it too technical today though. All the chemists are out and about!!!
Sue


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

To be honest, I suspect if you err on the safe side when diluting it (I think Alan put 100ml in 1litre foam bottle, so you could go for 50ml and see what it's like, just to use the sample) AND don't leave it on for too long then surely it's ok, let it dwell for 5 mins instead of 10 or something like that, should be safe surely! The sample was only £4.50 anyway so not a great loss.


----------



## MrLOL (Feb 23, 2007)

thats a point actually

has anybody got the recommended dilution ratios for Durafoam ?


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Not a dilution rate as you wish I made up a 1-50 mix last night in a pressure hand sprayer, To use as a pre wash. Body panels below trim level only so see what is like. Not tried it yet though.

But according to the labelling I have it is
Hot 1-40 to 1-100
cold 1-30 to 1-80 

So right down the middle for me cold sprayer


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

I always get confused working this out, but 50ml of DuraFoam to 1l of water is what ratio? (actually, if you could tell me how to wokr it out that would be grand)


----------



## dreaddan (Mar 9, 2007)

Mother-Goose said:


> I always get confused working this out, but 50ml of DuraFoam to 1l of water is what ratio? (actually, if you could tell me how to wokr it out that would be grand)


im sure someone will correct me
1l - 1000ml so... 
50 - 1000
simplyfy it by div by 10
5-100
then simplify again by div by 5
1-20


----------



## MrLOL (Feb 23, 2007)

Mother-Goose said:


> I always get confused working this out, but 50ml of DuraFoam to 1l of water is what ratio? (actually, if you could tell me how to wokr it out that would be grand)


effectively you have 50ml of durafoam to 1000ml of water

how many 50s in a thousand ? 20

so thats a dilution ratio of 20 parts water to 1 part durafoam

or 1-20 to go with the way the way its labelled on the bottle. So too strong. 30ml of foam to 1L of water would be 1-33 and 20ml of foam to 1L of water would be 1-50


----------



## Justa (Oct 23, 2008)

oh dear I'm confused now 

I'd still like to try the sample that Alan sent me....

I've got a metallic grey Leon - no chrome roof bars or unpolished alloy - I don't think !

So who is going to use it ?


----------



## _daveR (Jun 3, 2008)

Justa said:


> oh dear I'm confused now
> 
> I'd still like to try the sample that Alan sent me....
> 
> ...


I think I'll still give it a try at the weakest dilution. No chrome or bare metal on my car either.


----------



## Justa (Oct 23, 2008)

so how much do you reckon if I use about 500 ml water ?

30-50 ml ?


----------



## _daveR (Jun 3, 2008)

Well with a 1ltr bottle to get it to 1-40 is 25ml by my dodgy maths?!

So that's 5 teaspoons into the bottle... Christ if I'm right then it must be bloody strong!?


----------



## MrLOL (Feb 23, 2007)

you're right

40-1 is a very weak dilution ratio.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

Many thanks to Sue for such speedy and comprehensive replies.

Now we have some facts about the product people can make their mind up to use it or not.

I asked the question because I was intrested in the product and wanted to know more before buying 25L's and then asking questions.

Again, many thanks to Sue and those who helped her at AS for the replies.

:thumb:

(25ml in 1000ml does make it a bit strong, when you compair it to B-H Foam which really does shift the dirt but you need a fair bit more product to do it)


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

_daveR said:


> Well with a 1ltr bottle to get it to 1-40 is 25ml by my dodgy maths?!
> 
> So that's 5 teaspoons into the bottle... Christ if I'm right then it must be bloody strong!?


But don't forget that the dilution *on the car* is a lot less than the dilution in the foam bottle.


----------



## Justa (Oct 23, 2008)

parish said:


> But don't forget that the dilution *on the car* is a lot less than the dilution in the foam bottle.


thats what I was thinking !

surely after its gone through the lance its further diluted ?


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Justa said:


> thats what I was thinking !
> 
> surely after its gone through the lance its further diluted ?


I think I may be misunderstanding here. When I posted that I assumed that the dilution rates on the bottle - 1:30 - 1:100 - meant the dilution in the foam lance bottle, but reading the thread in Samples, Alan said he was using 100-130ml in a litre of water, which is 1:10 - 1:7(ish) - much stronger than the rates on the label - so I guess that means the rates on the label are the *on the car* figures. To work out the dilution in the foam lance bottle means you'd need to know hoo much further it gets diluted when being applied.

*Edit:* Just posted a question about this in the Samples thread - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=92825&page=12


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Justa said:


> oh dear I'm confused now
> 
> I'd still like to try the sample that Alan sent me....
> 
> ...


I've got a Metallic Silver Fabia vRS so the paint in probabl similar. The only chrome is the exhaust, I'll just make sure I don't spray that directly and I'll rinse that if anything gets on to it.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

BUMP - I think more people should read all this BEFORE they use the product....


----------



## green-blood (Aug 20, 2008)

I've no chrome on either of my own vehicles,. but even then the sample is 500ml, thatss 5 1litre dilutions.... foam, dwell, wash - ON FILTHY vehicles... if its takes 8 goes to upset the LSP in the test, then I'm happy enough to use it on mankly dirty. 

I wouldn't leave regular SSF to dwell all afternoon or dry in!! same principle. Tardis, citrus degreasers etc are used regularly enough here - you wouldnt leave a straong degreaser on yor chrome/plastic trim to dry in would you!!!

to quote spiderman - with great power comes great responsibility !!!

Of course I totally agree with the Big gerkin, forewarned is forearmed


----------



## giblet (Feb 26, 2008)

green-blood said exactly what I was thinking, ive read the thread from start to finish a few times now and tbh I dont see a huge risk in testing it out at the correct ratio, as long as its not left to dwell for ages or left to dry in. My only issue is working out the correct ratio for my lance


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Sorry if this has been bought up before (cant remember seein it) what about wheel arches etc where the brakes, sensors etc are? guessin all these will be ok too?


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Damon, thanks for the PM mate :thumb:



green-blood said:


> I've no chrome on either of my own vehicles,. but even then the sample is 500ml, thatss 5 1litre dilutions.... foam, dwell, wash - ON FILTHY vehicles... if its takes 8 goes to upset the LSP in the test, then I'm happy enough to use it on mankly dirty.
> 
> I wouldn't leave regular SSF to dwell all afternoon or dry in!! same principle. Tardis, citrus degreasers etc are used regularly enough here - you wouldnt leave a straong degreaser on yor chrome/plastic trim to dry in would you!!!
> 
> to quote spiderman - with great power comes great responsibility !!!


Exactly. This tends to happen - Chinese whispers - as soon as someone mentions things like this it snowballs and pretty soon it sounds like it'll strip chrome at 100 paces.

A couple of points to bear in mind.

Regulations governing hazardous chemicals tend to be blanket. As someone said above, if a product contains more than X% of substance Y then it must display warning Z - same principle with medicines which is why you see "do not drive or operate machinery" on children's medicines, e.g. Calpol.

Also, AS are subject to Product Liability legislation so they will put warnings on products to cover themselves.

There are lots of products we use - household as well as detailing - that say to wear gloves when using, but I never do. I use oven cleaners an acidic wheel cleaners without gloves and I still have all my fingers.

IME products that can stain chrome are usually only a problem if you let them dry. As for alloy then I would expect them to dull highly polished ally a *bit* - unless you let them dry - so more care is needed there.

Also, dishwasher tablets/liquids always state not to put bare - i.e. non-anodized/unpainted - ally in the dishwasher but I've got some ally pans with uncoated bases and a pressure cooker that is completely bare ally and they've been going in the dishwasher for the last 20 years and all that's happened is they've acquired a dull light silver film on them which is quickly removed with a bit of metal polish (I don't polish my pans, just did it as a test once  )

It is also down to dilution - the weaker it is the less damage it will do, or at least, the slower it will do it.

I'm going to give DF a try this weekend. I've got a chrome grille, chrome badges, and a chrome tailpipe so what I will probably do is once I've foamed the car I'll use the hose sprayer set to mist and make sure the chrome bits stay wet. I'll post the results.



green-blood said:


> Of course I totally agree with the *Big gerkin*, forewarned is forearmed


:lol: didn;t know he was a Nepalese soldier  - oh, no, that's Ghurka  

/coat


----------



## green-blood (Aug 20, 2008)

parish said:


> :lol: didn;t know he was a Nepalese soldier  - oh, no, that's Ghurka
> 
> /coat


I'm actually a big scardy cat, so I'm sorry in advance if thats caused any offence!!


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Weather pending (if the snow stays off), I'll be doing the BMW and the Mondeo tomorrow; neither have been washed in over 3 weeks so they're filthy. I have my sample of AS Durafoam at the ready; 1" in the bottom of my foaming bottle should be about right 

Gary


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

green-blood said:


> I'm actually a big scardy cat, so I'm sorry in advance if thats caused any offence!!


I'll hunt you down if its the last thing I do...you wont be safe on any forum 

I spent 3 days being called a lot worse names than that this week, so I consider that a compliment :lol:

I know what you all mean, but having been warned in the past about certain products, and with the AS person categorically saying not to use it, I decided to heed the advice 

Let us know how you get on....


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Alan used 100-130ml in a 1ltr container, that works out at about 9:1-6.5:1 in the bottle which equates roughly to 40:1 on the car by the looks of things, all good.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

End of the day its your choice.

However, after Sue at AUTOSMART said she wouldnt use it on HER car then I deceided not to buy 25L.

But thats not to say it wont work very well (it probably does since its a truck TFR) and you wont have fantastic results with it :thumb:


----------



## themaninavectra (Jan 31, 2008)

This thread is a MUST read!


----------



## MrLOL (Feb 23, 2007)

Gary-360 said:


> Weather pending (if the snow stays off), I'll be doing the BMW and the Mondeo tomorrow; neither have been washed in over 3 weeks so they're filthy. I have my sample of AS Durafoam at the ready; 1" in the bottom of my foaming bottle should be about right
> 
> Gary


any updates ? intrigued to know how you got on.


----------



## giblet (Feb 26, 2008)

MrLOL said:


> any updates ? intrigued to know how you got on.


he did say tomorrow, and whilst you did technically post the day after he did, I doubt he will be up at this time foaming the cars 

I'll be testing my sample out on a few cars in around 7 hours, just gotta get some sleep first!


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

MrLOL said:


> any updates ? intrigued to know how you got on.


LOL, it's 5-30 in the morning and I've just set up the PWer......Actually I'm at work but finishing about 10'ish, then home to get the cars done.
It was snowing last night btw, hope it stays off!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I used it last weekend on the Audi before I knew of the concerns and TBH it was the same as the other foams I used before.

Strangely it appeared to look better a couple of hours after I finished? I then found out it has some kind of gloss enhancers, so maybe that is what improved the look later. I used a weak solution anyway, as I didnt want to risk stripping the wax etc, but it cleaned a bit, but nothing like I saw in Alans initial post. I guess I was using it a good bit weaker than him - 50ml in 500ml of water through an AB lance and a K3.99.

I have detailed pics if anyone wants to see them...

As the label warned about polished alloy, I only used it on the doors etc below the window line to ensure it didnt hit my roof rails etc, so cant comment on staining...


----------



## _daveR (Jun 3, 2008)

Bigpikle said:


> I used it last weekend on the Audi before I knew of the concerns and TBH it was the same as the other foams I used before.
> 
> Strangely it appeared to look better a couple of hours after I finished? I then found out it has some kind of gloss enhancers, so maybe that is what improved the look later. I used a weak solution anyway, as I didnt want to risk stripping the wax etc, but it cleaned a bit, but nothing like I saw in Alans initial post. I guess I was using it a good bit weaker than him - 50ml in 500ml of water through an AB lance and a K3.99.
> 
> ...


I'm just debating if I go out now and give it a try as the car is filthy.

Alan used 100ml with 400ml water didn't he?


----------



## _daveR (Jun 3, 2008)

Ok, I used 100ml with 900ml of hot water through my K2.97, to be honest it was only a fraction better than my VP PH neutral SF with the downside of my exterior plastics no needing to be 303'd again. 

Alan, if you see this, how strong a mix did you use on the Ford S-max in the initial post?


----------



## 3dr (Mar 1, 2008)

i'll get some of this and try it on some new mercs, RR and Chryslers, i couldn't give a toss if they stain the chrome, they're not mine , i'll get in touch with my AS rep monday morning, and i'll report back, then you can all advise on dilutions etc


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

matt1263 said:


> End of the day its your choice.
> 
> However, after Sue at AUTOSMART said she wouldnt use it on HER car then I deceided not to buy 25L.
> 
> But thats not to say it wont work very well (it probably does since its a truck TFR) and you wont have fantastic results with it :thumb:


I know what you are saying, but Alan did test it on several cars and didn't report any problems and I'm certain that he wouldn't be recommending a product if it was going to cause damage.

Also, remember that Sue works for AS so if she came on here saying "yeah, don't worry, you won't have any problems" etc. and people found it did do damage then she'd be laying AS open to claims for repairs.



gib786 said:


> he did say tomorrow, and whilst you did technically post the day after he did, I doubt he will be up at this time foaming the cars
> 
> I'll be testing my sample out on a few cars in around 7 hours, just gotta get some sleep first!


Well, I've got the PW set up and am just having a coffee before I go and work out the dilution of the PW then I'll be setting to :detailer:

Don't you just love the British weather? Been quite mild all week - temps into double figures - now it's bitterly cold with a stiff breeze and snow is forecast tomorrow


----------



## MrLOL (Feb 23, 2007)

Gary-360 said:


> LOL, it's 5-30 in the morning and I've just set up the PWer......Actually I'm at work but finishing about 10'ish, then home to get the cars done.
> It was snowing last night btw, hope it stays off!


lol sorry mate

i had forgot when i looked at the date, it was technically only the day after you posted because it was 1am lol


----------



## MrLOL (Feb 23, 2007)

I've tryed to give mine a wash today.

Ive got some valet pro ph neutral snowfoam, so foamed the car up and left to dwell. Gave the wheels a good cleaning and left it all to dwell.

Came back a minute or two later and some of the snowfoam had frozen ! gave it all a rinse and packed some of my stuff away, when i came back id got huge patches of ice all over the car. Had to start it up and leave it running to get some heat in it. Only then could i actually dry it !

dont expect many others would have had much luck with snowfoaming today as its sub zero here in yorkshire. And i appear to have made a nice patch of snow on the road outside my house. Because of the temps its not gone and left a nice ice rink

oopps ...


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

The results if you've missed them: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=93827


----------

